# Eclipse PA 4212 class A?



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

does anyone know if this is really a Class A amp or just biased towards it?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Look at the idle current. Is it anywhere near the max current draw? If not, then not class A.

But no, that amp is no where close to anything class A.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ok that's what I thought. had to ask because there is a guy selling one in the classifieds saying it's class a


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

130W x 2ch @ 4 ohm - doubt it's Class A 

Kelvin


----------

